# BASSPOINT SHELLHARBOUR AUSDAY 26 1 08



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

GDAY AKFFERS myself and kayakfisherman are heading out to basspoint on saturday morning weather pending to chase some of those mighty king fish if any one is interested in joing us we will be meeting at 530 at the boat ramp near he gravel loader

cheers mik


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

I think most the illawarra guys have fished Bass Point, but if you haven't, and you are interested in fishing offshore, then Bass Point is a great place to start out. Its easy to launch from the boat ramp, its protected from a southerly, and the swell is almost always flatter at Bass Point.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I missed this post maybe next time I will tag along if thats ok. How did you go?


----------

